# question about ONLINE visa application



## eddiek (Feb 1, 2015)

hi there,

my wife is currently applying for her online visa.

one of the questions on the online application form is:
"Are you, or have you been subject to, an exclusion order from the UK?"
(YES or NO answer to be provided to the above)

my wife lived in the Uk a number of years ago, and she was voluntarily deported, however there does not appear to be anything in her documentation to suggest she received a ban. The only thing that was communicated to her that relates to a ban in any way is the fact that the immigrations office advised my wife not to re-apply for a UK visa for 1 year, as there's a strong chance it will be rejected.

in reference the question outlined above, which appears onto online application, should my wife answer 'yes' or 'no;?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. She left voluntarily. Exclusion order would have been communicated to her in a written form.
She will still have to declare her voluntary return under a relevant section.


----------



## eddiek (Feb 1, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No. She left voluntarily. Exclusion order would have been communicated to her in a written form.
> She will still have to declare her voluntary return under a relevant section.


thanks joppa.
sorry when i say voluntary return, she was asked to come to the ukba, she went there, she did everything she instructed them to do. 
do u think they would have made it explicitly clear that she was banned if she was actually banned for 1 year, rather than using the soft approach of just saying 'best not apply for another year'?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She didn't receive exclusion order.


----------

